# Justin Morneau - Home Run Derby Champion



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*Justin Morneau - Home Run Derby Champion*

5 to 3 home runs in the final round

Way to represent the SHEAR POWER of the Minnesota Twins! :beer: :thumb:

Seriously sweet though.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Here is my problem. Thought what Hamilton did and came back from was unblievable. The interview at the end when the blonde pushes Morneau aside and tells him to wait she needs to talk to Hamilton! That is kind of bull if you ask me he wins fair and square and the other guy gets the lime light! For once in sports first was the first looser!!!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Just posted on the Smalls thread, but I thought it was a joke that one of the announcers said that Morneau didn't deserve to be there. Justin did us proud, and hopefully he will keep it up into the 2nd half. The Josh Hamilton show was sweet though!!!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I thought the comment about not having a black player in derby was unblievable too! I mean come on! Then the guy goes on about how they should have let Howard in the game just so they could have had a black player in it too. Then he said they should have bent the rule and let a none all star comete jsut to have a black player! Wanna talk about a racist comment!That guy was way off on a lot of what he said! Congradulations though is Morneau the only Twin to ever win? I think he is??


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Did anyone else hear that guy call him Jason when they were presenting the trophy or did I mis-comprehend? 
As humble as they come vs Cinderella story in the finals.......can't beat that! :beer:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

bandman, you heard right, he called him Jason!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

So which of the boneheads said that Morneau didn't deserve to be there? I didn't catch the whole thing.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

That would have been Rick Reilly (formerly of SI). A bonehead he is.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Poor Justin......anouncers were aweful.Kruk actually said no one would remember who won.Just that Hamilton hit 28 in the first round.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Can you imagine if someone had said that there were not enough white guys in the slam dunk contest?? What an assinine statement thatwould have been. Maybe they could also ask why there aren't any white guys running the 100 meters for the USA at the olympics this year!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Just another classic ESPIN program. Just when you think they can't get any worse...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Even watching the highlights it was the Hamilton show........oh ya, and a Justin Morneau won. Ya it was pretty bad all around but it's what you come to expect.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is one thing that I noticed..... After Justin won he went up to hamilton and shook his hand and then stepped aside. Like saying what hamilton did was amazing. He gave him props for doing what he did.

That shows class by justin.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Poor Justin......anouncers were aweful.Kruk actually said no one would remember who won.Just that Hamilton hit 28 in the first round.


That sounds right to me. Seriously 28 HRs was amazing! If the things were reversed I am sure all of you Twins fans would be talking about what Justin did and who cares about the finals.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Also didn't Justin make a comment that he was lucky that Hamilton wore himself out earlier?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Even watching the highlights it was the Hamilton show........oh ya, and a Justin Morneau won. Ya it was pretty bad all around but it's what you come to expect.


It's Jason Morneau now.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm not taking anything away from Hamilton. It was amazing to watch and he deserved the accolades. However, the talking heads at ESPIN gave Morneau no chance. The only way it could have been worse is if Hamilton was a Yankee... I even recall one of the announcers saying the fans were cheering for Hamilton because "he may be a Yankee one day!" Ridiculous.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think deep down Twins fans are fine always being an underdog. It's certainly fine by me.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

holmsvc said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Justin......anouncers were aweful.Kruk actually said no one would remember who won.Just that Hamilton hit 28 in the first round.
> ...


I tend to agree w/ you Holms. I have no real issue with how the event is being covered retrospectively. During the derby, the thing that made it intriguing is the fact that you have a guy who's battled real people demons (and continues to battle them) and here he is absolutely tearing the cover off the ball like never seen before.

It's unfair to assume that all of the press/media coverage that Hamilton is getting would have been given Justin if Hamilton wouldn't have gone on that gaudy streak. The coverage of Morneau is likely similar to what it would have been without that streak and the fact that Hamilton went off like a 4th of July fireworks stand does not make Morneau's victory any more newsworthy.

That said, I've grown so tired of many of the ESPN personalities that I would rather listen to Fran Drescher talk about needlepoint than Steve Philips, Rick Reilly, Berman or Joe Morgan (caveat- I love Kurkjian).


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Chuck, I agree true class act by Justin :thumb:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

it was redicoulous!(sp) espn, kept saying how moreneau should not be in the derby!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

That was pretty much all Reilly....and I would go out on a limb and say that he was "ridiculous".


----------

